# Lacrosse or Muck



## Hintz (Jul 31, 2007)

I looking at getting some new boots for fall/winter to keep my feet a little warmer (snake boots aint that warm) so its either the Woody Max or 1000gram Alpha burleys, I tried them both on the they both felt like slippers and the same price. So I guess im looking to see which will hold up better.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 31, 2007)

lacrosse 1200 grams for the coldest of cold weather


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 31, 2007)

i have never had the lacroose boot but i do wear the muck boots for 3 seasons now....and they are great.  i am going to get another pair if these ever wear out.  i don't have the cold conditions boot but it is rated down to -40.....it should keep you warm.


----------



## Hintz (Jul 31, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> lacrosse 1200 grams for the coldest of cold weather



thats a different material than the alpha burlys those are just burlys and if I wanted the warmest alpha burlys come in 1500 gram version


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Aug 9, 2007)

Have been wearing a pair of the 1200 gram thinsulate Alpha Burlys for about 3 years now without any complaints. Heard nothing but praise for the Muck boots also. Don't think you can go wrong with either one.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 14, 2008)

my lacrosse alpha burly's are at least 6 years old and worn hard. no leaks and very comfy.


----------



## Mr W. (Feb 14, 2008)

lacrosse for the last 5 years and very very comfy


----------



## frdstang90 (Feb 15, 2008)

Lacrosse  alpha burly for 3 years now and no problems.   Great boots.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 17, 2008)

I would go try them on and decide. I wear the muck wetlands and they fit me great and have lasted about 5 years. If not for the holes in the upper parts from barbed wire they still dont leak, but water over 7-8'' comes in. I tried to buy a new pair yesterday at BP but they were out of 10s. The lacrosse boots dont fit me right or I would try them also. You might want to try some Boggs Boots, lifetime warranty, they didnt fit me either.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 28, 2009)

where can i find boggs boots with the chaps made on them????


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 29, 2009)

Killdee said:


> You might want to try some Boggs Boots, lifetime warranty, they didnt fit me either.



I went to there website to look at the warranty and found this 

What is your warranty?
"BOGS has a 100% Customer Satisfaction Guarantee. If you are experiencing any problems with your BOGS, please contact us and we will do what we can to help solve any issues"


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 29, 2009)

My MUcks have over 5000 miles on them and still no leaks! Best money I ever spent.


----------

